# NSW 10/12 Middle Harbour, Sydney - Bullshark vid



## mrwoodo (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi all, went out to Sugarloaf Bay this morning @ 5.30 - From a distance I spotted something slowly moving along the banks. Went closer to inspect and yep, my first ever shark sighting! Was quite amazing to watch, especially in such low tide. I've uploaded the video to 




Mod Edit - Embedded the Link 




You can see it poking around the mangroves and at one point pushes in behind a mangrove to take a look. Apologies for pretty lousy footage, no closeups  I think the fin to tail was 4ft easy, tho I'm pretty bad with estimating size.

After I finish videotaping, two kayakers come round the corner engrossed in their conversation. I say to them "Shark ahead of you" and they don't notice - Once again, this time a bit louder  "You in the blue kayak, there is a *BULL SHARK right in front of you*". They finally hear me, slow down and it cruises right under them. Must have been quite a sight, but there's no way I'm going anywhere near it, not with my *inflatable* yak.

The thing is, last Sunday morning I was in this exact same spot and families in their luxury stink-boats were moored nearby, taking their little kids (!) swimming. Madness.

Fishwise, only undersized bream/flatties but still a great morning to be out. Feel very lucky to have seen such an awesome animal.


----------



## justinp (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks about 7 footer to me maybe a bit bigger, definatly wouldnt want to tangle with it, although it seems very placid, great video.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Such a peaceful looking spot, hard to picture something of that size cruising the shallows. 
Same spot, 45 odd years ago - http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2004/01/ ... m=storyrhs


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Great video Mrwoodo,I agree he would have to be 7ft at least.There appears to be a doorway in the rock face on the video at 2mins 50secs.What is going on there?SNAPPERZ


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

oh beuty !!!!!!! :lol:

great footage though .

craig


----------



## guyak (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought the mangroves were a relatively safe location, this video has changed that!


----------



## worleybird (Aug 31, 2008)

Great footage and a great experience. I've seen a couple in the mangroves but only for seconds as they swipe some bait fish. I'd love to get a good look at one cruising like that.



> I thought the mangroves were a relatively safe location, this video has changed that!


Generally a lot of bull sharks grow up cruising the mangroves and chasing mullet etc. usually smaller specimens than this though. If it's clear water i'd still have no problem swimming there but I'd never swim in one of those murky water spots!!

Stephen


----------



## nimblefrog (Aug 3, 2009)

guyak said:


> I thought the mangroves were a relatively safe location, this video has changed that!


I had a 2 Metre Bull Shark take a swipe at my fish right in the mangroves above Bobbin Head last Monday..

This big difference was that one one I saw was moving a lot faster and more aggressive, but it was a fast rising tide and I think he wanted lunch.


----------



## Schmidty (Jul 28, 2008)

A woman died in knee deep water after being attacked by a bull shark in Sugarloaf bay in the 1940's (est)


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

I think you should have called Chief Brody  or at least Clint! Great footage and just a reminder what we all share the water with!


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

That is a beautiful site to see at 5:30am. Peaceful glassy water and a graceful hunter going about its business. It seems to swim around so effortlessly. Love it!


----------

